# Living in Warqaa/Mirdif/Mizhar?



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll be coming to Dubai from the US in August to work at a school in Mirdif. The school arranges housing, and I don't know whether it will be in Warqaa, Mirdif, or Mizhar. I'm hoping some of you who are familiar with those areas can give me some opinions or clues as to what I should hope for or what I should expect. Opinions or clues, anyone?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Its a bit remote and far out, but to be honest if you don't mind travelling half an hour by car/taxi, you can reach pretty much any other area. Mirdif is a bit more western than Warqaa or Mizhar


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

I am an American living in Mirdif. My family and I moved here 1 1/2 years ago from Texas. Mirdif gives you great access to many places in Dubai and is easy to get to and from! It is pretty quiet here if you live on the side of Mirdif away from the flight path. If you need any help dont hesitate to send me a msg!


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> I am an American living in Mirdif. My family and I moved here 1 1/2 years ago from Texas. Mirdif gives you great access to many places in Dubai and is easy to get to and from! It is pretty quiet here if you live on the side of Mirdif away from the flight path. If you need any help dont hesitate to send me a msg!


Thanks, Snickerdoodle. A message may be coming when I land there in August!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

sounds great! you can email me if it is easier!


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

its actually a pretty decent area..a lil far away from the City though...quiet and peaceful..


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

smit1989 said:


> its actually a pretty decent area..a lil far away from the City though...quiet and peaceful..


That sounds good! Quiet and peaceful at home but hustle and bustle available whenever I want. Thanks!


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Barbalee,

I've lived in Mirdif for the past 2 years. It is pretty quiet. I really like living here, it is convenient to everything you need and expats live here, nice community. 

Most important when looking for housing is to avoid anything in the flight paths, there is nothing worse than sitting in your back yard and having to stop conversations every 2 minutes because of the noise from the plane landing overhead. 

Mirdif pretty much splits in half between what is in the flight paths and what is not. You won't know it during the day as flights land at night. So if you pick a place, drive by around 2300 and watch where the planes are going.

Al Warqaa and Al Mizhar are mostly villas owned by locals, more isolated.

Good luck, don't hesitate to reach out, we've been in your shoes and know the feeling of moving to a new place.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmmmm...that's a very helpful description of the three areas. As I don't think even the flight path would bother me, it looks like any of the three would be fine. I appreciate your thoughts! I'm sure I'll be reaching out very soon to meet more people...I think about the only thing that could destroy this adventure would be extreme loneliness. Thanks to people like you, though, I don't think that has to happen!


----------



## points2deliver (Jun 15, 2011)

*Mirdiff and nearby areas*



Barbalee said:


> Hmmmm...that's a very helpful description of the three areas. As I don't think even the flight path would bother me, it looks like any of the three would be fine. I appreciate your thoughts! I'm sure I'll be reaching out very soon to meet more people...I think about the only thing that could destroy this adventure would be extreme loneliness. Thanks to people like you, though, I don't think that has to happen!


I must agree with all suggestion above, Mirdiff and surrounding areas is not like five years ago. The area developed and you can find easily places to go such as 
Dubai Festival city
Mirdiff Shopping center
Mirdiff City Center - Huge mall and supermarket + movies theater too
Arabian Mall at the Dubai Airport road


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed, I live in Dubai Festival City and find myself popping over to Mirdiff City Center quite often as it's quite close and convenient.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

zin said:


> Indeed, I live in Dubai Festival City and find myself popping over to Mirdiff City Center quite often as it's quite close and convenient.


I also understand there is a new apartment complex in Mirdif and not so much housing in the other areas, so I'm going to bet it will be Mirdif (anybody got a quarter?). Thanks, all! I appreciate this forum more than you can guess (well, maybe you can).


----------

